# Box scraper and landscaping



## cnovak (May 1, 2014)

Hi All,
I am starting a large landscaping project and I am looking for advice. I have an area that is now covered with landscape rocks (1-2 inch) over fabric. I want to remove the rocks without shoveling them all by hand. Has anyone used a box scraper or rear blade to move these into piles then scooped with bucket? JD 4310.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Chris! Oh heck yeah, but that fabric is going to probably cause you some grief though. You might have better luck back blading with the bucket.


----------



## cnovak (May 1, 2014)

Thanks for the answer. You are correct. The fabric catches and dumps the rocks in the dirt under it. So I have to scoop up dirt with the rocks. I have tried many things and think that removing landscape rock is not easy. 


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Might just have to rake it up into the bucket, then dump and repeat. Time consuming but better than anything else perhaps. Got any kids looking for a summer job?:lmao:


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

You'd probably do better with a landscape rake My tines are just under 1" apart, so I would catch most of them.


----------



## cnovak (May 1, 2014)

Thanks for the landscape rake suggestion. It works great. These are hard to find used but I finally found one on Craig's List. With your experience, should the tines be straight up and down or tilted a little to the front?


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry I didn't see this til now.
I like my rake set so the lift arms are lower than the pivot. I find the trash I want to spill out to the side flows out well. If I set it so the tines tilt forward, I get chattering that pops small rocks right at the back of my head. In this state, I have to wear a helmet on my Harley, but I really don't want to wear one on my tractor.

Going to be using the rake again Tuesday. If I learn anything new, I'll add it here.


----------

